# Komplettsystem oder selber zusammenbauen?



## Kranak90 (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Es wird bei mir langsam mal wieder Zeit für einen neuen PC, da mein jetziger gut 4 Jahre alt ist und sich schon die ein oder andere Komponente verabschiedet hat. Nun habe ich schonmal auf Amazon.de ein wenig geschaut und bin auf folgende Angebote gestoßen:

http://www.amazon.de/184121G1-Dual-Channel-6-Kanal-Sound-GigabitLAN-Modding-Geh%C3%A4use/dp/B002R633G8/ref=sr_1_18?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1349650022&sr=1-18
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0031N075Q/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=computers

Lohnt es sich eins von beiden zu nehmen oder kommt man günstiger weg, wenn man sich das Teil selbst zusammenbaut? Das Budget sollte dabei die 550€ nicht überschreiten. Der PC soll an erster Stelle zum zocken genommen werden, wobei ich aktuelle Spiele nicht auf höchsten Einstellungen spielen will, denn dafür hab ich Konsolen^^

Vielen Dank, dass ihr euch die Zeit für mein Thema nehmt!


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Oktober 2012)

Nichts für ungut, aber was willst du mit so einer grotten Grafikkarte?

Der Flaschenhals in diesen Systemen ist die Grafikkarte.


----------



## Soulii (8. Oktober 2012)

1. komplett systeme in der preiskategorie sind durch die bank weg schrott
2. deine 2 angebote sind beide der letzte schund !
3. selber bauen ist angesagt !


----------



## Kranak90 (8. Oktober 2012)

Gut, dann haben sich die beiden Angebote schonmal erledigt. Werde dann wohl die PC Konfiguration hier aus dem Forum zur Rate ziehen und mir da was zusammenbasteln.


----------



## MojitoJoe057 (8. Oktober 2012)

Gute Einstellung ... Selbst bauen macht auch mehr Spaß und man bekommt mehr für sein Geld


----------



## Rabaz (8. Oktober 2012)

Ja gut das sind Systeme knapp über 500 Euro inclusive Betriebssystem, dass man beim Selberbau noch für 80 Euro dazurechnen darf. Im Prinzip sind es also 450-Euro Rechner. Und da steckt nunmal keine 300 Euro Grafikkarte drin, was für eine Überraschung. 

Wer für 450 Euro etwas deutlich besseres zusammen stellt kann es ja mal hier hinschreiben, das würde ihm sicher eher helfen.


----------



## Xathom (8. Oktober 2012)

Falls du dich nicht traust das selbst zusammenzuschrauben... viele Händler machen das für Ihre Kunden. (z.B. Alternate)


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. Oktober 2012)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Ja gut das sind Systeme knapp über 500 Euro inclusive Betriebssystem, dass man beim Selberbau noch für 80 Euro dazurechnen darf. Im Prinzip sind es also 450-Euro Rechner. Und da steckt nunmal keine 300 Euro Grafikkarte drin, was für eine Überraschung.
> 
> Wer für 450 Euro etwas deutlich besseres zusammen stellt kann es ja mal hier hinschreiben, das würde ihm sicher eher helfen.



1 x ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Cooler Master GX Series 80PLUS Bronze 450W ATX 2.3 (RS-450-ACAA-D3)
1 x Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.D 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (HDS721010DLE630)
1 x Scythe Ikazuti schwarz (IKAZUTI-BK)
1 x G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT)
1 x Intel Core i3-3220, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80637I33220)
1 x XFX Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1000M Double Dissipation Edition, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort (FX-777A-ZDF4)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk


*Preis: 456,44*

Windows 7 bekommst du übrigens atm. für 45 Euro


----------



## Xathom (8. Oktober 2012)

Würde aber die HD7770 gegen ein besseres Modell austauschen, sie geht aber für ca. 550€ incl. Betriebsystem ist mehr drin.
Denke eine HD 7850 könnte man noch rauskitzeln.


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. Oktober 2012)

Klar Xanthom, aber in diesem Fall ging es um 450 Euro ohne BS, ich denke dafür ist meine Kofig eig. das Maximum.


----------



## Legendary (8. Oktober 2012)

Ein i3? Das Teil soll doch Leistung haben.


----------



## painschkes (8. Oktober 2012)

_Der i3 ist geringfügig schlechter als der i5 3450 und deutlich schneller als ein Phenom II 965 oder irgendeine gleichteure FX-CPU. :-)_


----------



## Kranak90 (8. Oktober 2012)

Hey, vielen dank für das zusammenstellen. Ich denke das sollte für meine Zwecke genügen. Bin da ja nicht so anspruchsvoll. Mit meiner alten Möhre hab ich Skyrim auf niedrigsten Details und im fenstermodus spielen müssen^^
Mein momentanes System:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+, 3,00 GHz
1 GB RAM (früher mal 2, einer ist schon abgeraucht^^)
ASUS M2A-VM Motherboard
Nvidia GeForce 8600GT
200 GB Festplatte

Das Teil hört sich mittlerweile wie ein Rasenmäher an, einen Windows ladebildschirm gibts nicht mehr, sondern nurnoch einen weißen Ladebalken der nach 10 Minuten fertig geladen hat. Und naja, ich denke das sind so langsam die letzten Lebenszeichen. Bei dem neuen System werde ich dann regelmäßig aufrüsten.


----------



## Kranak90 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hab da nochmal 'ne Frage zum Prozessor. Wenn ich mir das zusammengestellte System so kaufe wie es da jetzt steht und ich mir in 3-4 Monaten den i5 3450 als Prozessor kaufe, kann ich den dann einfach mit dem i3-3220 austauschen oder gibt es da etwas zu beachten?
Welches Windows 7 sollte ich mir holen 32 Bit oder 64 Bit? 
In Sachen Hardware und Betriebssystem fühle ich mich wie ein Opa, der zum ersten mal ein Handy in der Hand hält -.-


----------



## Magogan (9. Oktober 2012)

Ja, nein, 64 Bit.


----------



## Kranak90 (9. Oktober 2012)

Super, danke


----------



## Magogan (9. Oktober 2012)

Macht aber eher Sinn, gleich den besseren Prozessor zu kaufen


----------



## Kranak90 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ja, ich bin noch arg am überlegen, wobei ich den besseren Prozessor noch nicht sooo dringend benötige. Muss halt gucken wie die Finanzen Anfang nächsten Monat stehen. Und ich habe keine Lust noch 'nen Monat dranzuhängen, weil mir meine alte Möhre zurzeit richtig auf den Wecker geht.


----------



## H2OTest (9. Oktober 2012)

Soweit ich das sehe, ist deine CPU ne am2 cpu, das heißt ram ist arschteuer ..


----------



## Kranak90 (9. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Soweit ich das sehe, ist deine CPU ne am2 cpu, das heißt ram ist arschteuer ..


Ich glaube du hast ad etwas missverstanden. Mein jetziges System kommt quasi in die Tonne und ich kauf mir ein neues . Die alte Kiste dienst dann höchstens nurnoch als Notfall PC.


----------



## OldboyX (10. Oktober 2012)

Nochmal zum i3. In Spielen gibt es daran eigentlich fast gar nichts auszusetzen. Die wenigstens Games profitieren wirklich von Quadcores und der Flaschenhals wird gerade bei deinem System dann sowieso eher wieder die GPU sein. Ich würde beim i3 bleiben, der reicht dicke aus und braucht weniger Strom.

Wenn du wirklich ein paar Euro mehr in die Hand nehmen willst, dann hol dir eine AMD 7850 1 GB Grafikkarte (die gibts schon für 150€ mittlerweile).


----------



## Rabaz (11. Oktober 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> 1 x ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
> 1 x Cooler Master GX Series 80PLUS Bronze 450W ATX 2.3 (RS-450-ACAA-D3)
> 1 x Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.D 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (HDS721010DLE630)
> 1 x Scythe Ikazuti schwarz (IKAZUTI-BK)
> ...



Danke. Mit den 45 Euro bin ich da jetzt etwas verwirrt. Da wo ich gucke (Alternate, Amazon, Hardwareversand) kostet es zwischen 80 und 200 Euro je nach Version. Für 45 gibts Reinstallations-CDs. Ich dachte die kann ich nur nehmen wenn ich schon ein BS habe das ich nur neu installieren will ? Oder sind die auch "vollwertig" mit einem neuen key ? Oder was ist dann der Witz an den Versionen für 80 ? Sorry ich verstehe das jetzt gerade nicht. 

Und als zweite Frage (schmeiße ich mal hier so mit rein um einen zweiten thread zu sparen) bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Versender der mir die Kiste auch zusammenbaut und evtl. das BS installiert. Ich weiß selber machen ist Volkssport aber ich zahle halt lieber einen Zwanziger und lege das in bewährte Hände bevor ich Stundenlang herumfummel. Welche sind gut hinsichtlich Lieferzeit, Preis, Qualität usw. ? Da bin ich auch ratlos. Bei mindfactory kostet der Spaß 99 Euro was mir etwas viel erscheint, hardwareversand nur 20 aber über die habe ich jetzt schon einige negative Sachen gelesen. Nützt ja nichts wenn es billig war aber die Grafikkarte nur an einem Draht baumelnd zuhause ankommt. Also um es kurz zu machen: Wo würdet IHR bestellen ?


----------



## Hochmuetz (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde bei Hardwareversand bestellen, ich habe selber gute Erfahrung gemacht mit der Firma.
Da kostet der Zusammenbau 20€.


----------



## Kranak90 (11. November 2012)

Die Konfiguration, die Blut und Donner mir empfohlen hat, ist am Montag bei mir eingetroffen. Habe mir Windows 7 dazugekauft und das Teil zusammenbauen lassen. 
Es entspricht genau meinen Vorstellungen und Wünschen. Allerdings war die Grafikkarte nicht richtig im Slot, was mich erst zur Verzweiflung gebracht hat, weil nur eine Onboard Grafikkarte angezeigt wurde. Hat ein bisschen gedauert bis ich den Fehler gefunden habe. Bestellt und zusammenbauen lassen habe ich das ganze bei Hardwareversand.

Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Systemvorschläge!

MfG
Kranak


----------



## Dagonzo (11. November 2012)

Dazu ein kleiner Tipp. 
Wenn man einen PC bekommt, den man nicht selbst zusammen gebaut hat, sollte man als allerertes im PC nachschauen, ob sich was gelöst oder gelockert hat.
Gute Händler legen einen gut ersichtlichen Beipackzettel in den Karton, der darauf hinweist, dass sich beim Transport was gelockert haben könnte. 
Das hätte jetzt auch ins Auge gehen können und im schlimmsten Fall hätte auch was abrauchen können.


----------



## Negev (11. November 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Dazu ein kleiner Tipp.
> Wenn man einen PC bekommt, den man nicht selbst zusammen gebaut hat, sollte man als allerertes im PC nachschauen, ob sich was gelöst oder gelockert hat.
> Gute Händler legen einen gut ersichtlichen Beipackzettel in den Karton, der darauf hinweist, dass sich beim Transport was gelockert haben könnte.
> Das hätte jetzt auch ins Auge gehen können und im schlimmsten Fall hätte auch was abrauchen können.



Hab mit HV keine guten Erfahrungen machen dürfen... hab mir auch ein System zusammen bauen lassen, musste den PC aber wieder zurückschicken. Die Kiste ist einmal Hochgefahren, ist dann abgestürzt und war tot.

Auch sonst rate ich jedem davon ab sein Rechner zusammenbauen zu lassen:
- Die Post geht mit unversicherten Paketen ziemlich grob um. Da kann schon beim Transport viel schiefgehen und keiner war's.
- Die Verpackungen wurden bei mir nicht mit geschickt. Sollte ich auf die Idee kommen Teile zu verkaufen bekomm ich diese unter Umständen nicht los.
- Wer garantiert dir, ob nicht doch ein Teil Second-Hand ist? Ich mein, hey die bekommen bestimmt viele Ware einfach zurück (geht ja bei Internetgeschäften ganz leicht) irgendwo muss das Zeuch ja hin...

Und so schwer ist das zusammenbasteln eines PC's auch nicht - die paar Teile (Grafikkarte, CPU und RAM) kann man locker selbst montieren.


----------



## Rabaz (18. November 2012)

Negev schrieb:


> - Wer garantiert dir, ob nicht doch ein Teil Second-Hand ist? Ich mein, hey die bekommen bestimmt viele Ware einfach zurück (geht ja bei Internetgeschäften ganz leicht) irgendwo muss das Zeuch ja hin...



Hmmm ja das ist schon ein Argument.

Dass man im Technik-Forum einer Gamer-Seite ein ziemlicher Exot ist wenn man nicht selber basteln möchte ist schon klar aber Himmel wir leben doch nicht im Urwald, es muss doch wohl möglich sein in Mitteleuropa einen _zusammengebauten_ Computer zu kaufen der nicht Schrott ist und das auch noch ohne Misstrauen oder Zweifel. Ich backe auch nicht mein Brot selber.

Daneben hängende Teile auf die Lieferanten zu schieben stinkt jedenfalls. ich muss an einer Grafikkarte schon ziemlich kräftig reißen um die los zu machen.. nachdem sie losgeschraubt ist. Wenn sie gescheit festgeschraubt ist...no way. Wie weit und wie oft muss ich einen PC beim Transport schmeißen damit das von alleine passiert ?? 8 mal 30 Meter ? Glaube ich nicht, das ist ganz klar schlampiger Zusammenbau.

Wenn ich ne Waschmaschine oder ne Mikrowelle kaufe dann kommt die auch nicht mit losen Schrauben, Kleider nicht mit geplatzten Nähten, beim Bierkasten ist nicht jeder 2. Deckel lose usw. usw. das gibts komischerweise nur bei zusammengestellten Computern immer und immer wieder. Was ist das eine erbärmliche Branche von Stümpern wo jeder weiß und auch noch offen zugibt sie kriegen keine 'guten & fairen' Komplettangebote auf die Reihe, fummelt mal selber und selbst dann ist die Bestellerei noch Glücksache. 

Ich will hier niemanden beleidigen oder sowas. Viele von denen die hier helfen sind da vllt. auch beruflich unterwegs und können womöglich am allerwenigsten dafür. Die meine ich natürlich nicht sondern wollte das nur mal so loswerden. Aber so insgesamt gesehen kann das doch alles nicht wahr sein. Softwarebereich genauso. Ausliefern von fehlerhaften und unfertigen Produkten ist usus. Wenn die Wasserwerke so arbeiten würden jeden Tag ein paar tausend Leute vergiftet und wenn die Reifenhersteller so arbeiten hätte jeder von uns einmal im Monat nen Reifenplatzer. DA würde niemand sagen komm scheiß drauf sind bestimmt nur Einzelfälle.

Warum sind Computerfritzen eigentlich die einzigen auf diesem Planeten die machen können was sie wollen ? So jetzt hau ich mal lieber ab hier.


----------



## Magogan (19. November 2012)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Warum sind Computerfritzen eigentlich die einzigen auf diesem Planeten die machen können was sie wollen ?


Also dass Computer nicht ordnungsgemäß zusammengebaut werden, ist nicht in Ordnung. Das ist ja nun nicht sonderlich kompliziert und sollte eigentlich machbar sein ...

Bei Software besteht eben das Problem, dass praktisch jedes Mal etwas komplett Neues entwickelt wird. Also nicht z.B. ein neues Auto oder so, wo man auf viel Erfahrung zurückgreifen kann, sondern praktisch etwas, was es noch nie so gegeben hat. Man kann Teile aus anderen Projekten kopieren bzw. wiederverwenden, muss aber einiges anpassen oder komplett neu implementieren. So, als ob man etwas komplett neu erfindet. Die ersten Autos, Radios etc. waren auch nicht perfekt (ich meine nicht die Serienmodelle, sondern die Prototypen). Und dann testet man etwas herum, ändert hier und da noch etwas und wenn man keine Fehler mehr findet, kann man das Produkt ausliefern.

Bei Software ist das Finden von Fehlern nicht ganz so einfach, weil sie sich oft verstecken. Und das Beheben dieser Fehler ist teilweise einfach, teilweise aber auch kompliziert. Leider lassen viele Firmen einen großen Teil des Testens weg und überlassen dies dem Kunden. Der Grund dafür ist meist fehlende Zeit oder fehlendes Geld. Den Anspruch, dass zumindest die offensichtlichen bzw. leicht zu findenen Fehler behoben werden, bevor die Software verkauft wird, sollte man aber meiner Meinung nach trotzdem haben dürfen.


----------



## JuMaxX (21. November 2012)

Ich bin drauf und dran mir von Dell den Inspiron 660 zukaufen. 

Für 499&#8364;
Intel® Core&#8482; i5-3330 Processor (6M Cache, 3.00 GHz
4 GB[sup]3[/sup] DDR3 SDRAM bei 1600 MHz
NVIDIA® GeForce GT 640 1GB

Den gibt es aber auch noch mit/und Für 399&#8364;
Intel® Core&#8482; i3-2130 Processor (3.40GHz, 3MB
4 GB[sup]3[/sup] DDR3 SDRAM bei 1600 MHz
NVIDIA® GeForce GT 620 1GB

Ich will keine High-End Grafik/Leistung haben. Ich möchte einfach nur die neuen Spiele so wie zum Beispiel Black Ops 2 in normalen Einstellungen flüssig spielen können. Und dann vllt irgw aufrüsten können um wieder recht aktuell zu sein. Mag auch irgendwie nicht mehr wie 500-600&#8364; ausgeben. 
Das ganze wäre halt ein Komplettsystem... Würde sich der kauf lohnen?Oder doch lieber selber zusammenbasteln? Ich bin total überfragt


----------



## Widock (21. November 2012)

Mehr muss man dafür auch nicht ausgeben!

http://www.buffed.de/Hardware-Thema-130320/Specials/Der-perfekte-Gamer-PC-unter-1000-Euro-1036104/2/

Kannst dir auf diversen Seiten alles zusammen basteln mit der Konfiguration und auch zusammenbauen lassen! Allerdings würde ich bis nach Weihnachten warten, wenn die Händler eh alles raushauen, da kann man das eine oder andere gute Geschäft machen.


----------



## JuMaxX (21. November 2012)

Widock schrieb:


> Mehr muss man dafür auch nicht ausgeben!
> 
> http://www.buffed.de...Euro-1036104/2/
> 
> Kannst dir auf diversen Seiten alles zusammen basteln mit der Konfiguration und auch zusammenbauen lassen! Allerdings würde ich bis nach Weihnachten warten, wenn die Händler eh alles raushauen, da kann man das eine oder andere gute Geschäft machen.



danke für den Link. Habe dann mal bei dem 500€ PC geschaut. Ich glaube ich würde dann die paar Euro mehr für die Nvidia ausgeben. Bei Alternate wäre alles verfügbar. Hat da jmd Erfahrungen mitgemacht?


----------



## Legendary (21. November 2012)

Alternate ist einer der ältesten Onlineshops, da habe ich schon zigfach bestellt und wurde bisher nie enttäuscht. Dafür kostet es da ein klein wenig mehr als bei anderen Onlineshops.


----------

